# naxos vs harmonia mundi on French chanson genra of renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have both marcel peres rendition of this called Fricassé Parisienne (lol) and i have French chanson on naxos.You want my definitive answer who did the best jobs, well both of these cd are excellent rendition of french chanson genra.

We hear similar artists but the cd has different classical composers, on Fricassé Parisienne we have the mighty Thomas de Crecquillon and on French chanson we have Costely, so i guess if you like the genra you need both.

:tiphat: this post is for les vrai français not these kermitians rich intolerant scrooge deprofundis know and appreciated people of value even if not rich a class act is a class act, whit money you can't buy class

I cheerish empathy close to my heart, i cheerish generous people around me cheers TC


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Is Kermitian is a Quebec pejorative word for a French person? like Kermit the frog? I've never seen that before,


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka nope it's not that pejorative in fact if im some francophone specie i have the wright to says Paris and quebec the town not the province is full of kermitian, it goes well for them too.. it's just a funny word i made up that all.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> I have both marcel peres rendition of this called Fricassé Parisienne (lol) and i have French chanson on naxos.You want my definitive answer who did the best jobs, well both of these cd are excellent rendition of french chanson genra.
> 
> I cheerish empathy close to my heart, i cheerish generous people around me cheers TC


Did Perés make a recording of that kind, or do you think of the Ensemble Clément Janequin?

Whatever you mean, the Fricassé Parisienne and French chanson is a genre, which is reasonably well represented in my library, and which i enjoy now and then. Just in the same way as the dance suites edited by Attaignant, Phalése, Susato et.c. Music to relax by, I think.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i made a mystake typing this is ensemble clément janequin and it has nothing to do whit marcel Peres


----------

